# Seasonal Humor



## Braz (Dec 23, 2020)

A hotel was hosting a chess tournament and during a break several of the players were in the lobby each bragging about his play that morning. After a bit the hotel manager asked them to move somewhere else.
The players asked why they had to move.
The manager answered, "we simply cannot allow chess nuts boasting in an open foyer."


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 23, 2020)

Good one Braz! RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 23, 2020)

Lol


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 23, 2020)

Good one.  Stay safe and have a Happy Holiday!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 24, 2020)

OOH.  That's bad Braz.  LOL
Gary


----------



## Braz (Dec 24, 2020)

An oldie, but still a goodie:

I ordered eggs benedict yesterday and was surprised to find it served in a hub cap from a '57 Bel Air. When I asked the waiter about the unusual presentation, he said
"There's no place like chrome for the Hollandaise".


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 24, 2020)

Dang , now I've smiled twice this year !


----------

